# What's this grassy weed?



## dawk (Nov 29, 2021)

I'm in Utah. Zone 6b

Is it just purpleish because photosynthesis has slowed?


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm thinking this may be rescue grass.

https://aggieturf.tamu.edu/turfgrass-weeds/rescuegrass/


----------



## dawk (Nov 29, 2021)

I thought crabgrass at first but was confused about why the cold winter didn't kill it. I've had others suggest dallisgrass.
The main question is whether mesotrione (Tenacity) would take care of these or not.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

I don't think it's dallisgrass as there are hairs on the leaves. With dallisgrass I don't believe the hairs extend above the collar. Still leaning towards rescue grass.

Tenacity might work with frequent low dose applications but it may need another herbicide as kicker with a different moa.


----------

